# BLIND Open 2011



## Hippolyte!!! (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi!

Me and my friend Antoine Piau are organizing the BLIND open 2011 next week-end in my backyard in La Montagne, near Nantes.
Website: https://sites.google.com/site/blindopen2011/home
English version: https://sites.google.com/site/blindopen2011/english-version

I know it's a little too late for post here and motivate some of you^^, but maybe you are searching what doing august 6th end 7th.

The competition include all events except 666, 777 and bigs blinds, with many rounds (planning here: https://sites.google.com/site/blindopen2011/home/planning ), and camping will be possible in competition area (big words for a backyard^^).
The delegate is Philippe Virouleau, and the competition is sponsored by pickegg.com, who will delivered prize and coupons for all the competitors ( http://www.pickegg.com/wholesale/magic-cubes/ )






And we may try to post live results, because there will be many good competitors.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HlweW6g_8U


----------



## izovire (Aug 8, 2011)

lol off topic:

I looked at the title "Blind Open" and I imagined seeing people solving their cubes and they were literally blind... so they were staring beyond their cubes and couldn't actually see.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 8, 2011)

The name of the comp was a joke. There were some blindfolded events, though (I am the proud winner of multi with the amazing score of 1 (4/7) )


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 8, 2011)

Cube videos are coming soon.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh god. Pickegg.


----------

